# Vostok Marine Radio Operator Dial



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I know several forum members have expressed a desire for one of these in the past - there's one currently on e-bay under the title 'russian divers watch' - at Â£20 at the moment.

Let battle commence !


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

ERROR CORRECTION - 'Russian DIVING Watch'


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahaa! Found it, thanks for the correction









That's a very strange watch indeed and I'm not sure what to make of it.

The "Marine Radio" Vostok is, as far as I know, a _Generalskie_ type. This one's marked as an _Albatross_ I think. Secondly, I've never seen a "Marine Radio" Vostok in that style Amphibia case before; it harks from the 80's I believe (so what I assume to be a date on the paperwork of 1990 may be about right). Lastly, there's no date function. I can't recall ever seeing a Vostok without a date function









Peculiar to say the least!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Ahaa! Found it, thanks for the correction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Russian`s and Vostok in particular have, as has been said before, been very prolific in their case/dial combinations and just because we have not seen a particular pairing doesn`t necessarily mean it`s not genuine









Conversely of course this `prolific` nature of Vostok designs also means it`s possible to make up a `Bitsa` and pass it off as original, very confusing









You mention the lack of date function but there are a few forum members with this type of undated Amphibia









*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*










Sorry if I`m missing something here Rich, I`m very tired


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Not suggesting it's not genuine, just that I don't know what to make of it.

You're right, there are a few Vostoks in the Photo Gallery without dates! I'd never noticed that before


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Not suggesting it's not genuine, just that I don't know what to make of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Rich didn`t mean to imply that you were









And you`re right it is weird, I suppose that`s another thing that makes Vostok interesting, you never know what might turn up









Must be hell for the serious Vostok collector


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a 17 jewel manual wind too! The others I've seen have all been 21 jewel autos. I'm just curious enough to have a punt on this one myself, unless I manage to resist the urge


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Looks like a 17 jewel manual wind too! The others I've seen have all been 21 jewel autos. I'm just curious enough to have a punt on this one myself, unless I manage to resist the urge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check some of the sellers other photo`s you`ll see it does say 17 Jewels on the dial so would be manual wind









Go for it Rich, if I wasn`t strapped for cash I could be tempted myself and I`ve not been keen on these `Radio Room` watches until now


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just been checking Levenberg









It seems it's perhaps not that unusual after all (apart from having the "Marine Radio" dial). Nos. 116 and 118 are two similar examples of the Albatros in the same type of Amphibia case. Movement could well be the 2409.

Since you pointed out that many Vostoks don't have dates I'm seeing loads of them all over the place


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, an interesting piece, to be sure!

Doesn't say it works, though. Sitting for fifteen years might have left it pretty gummed-up.

I've been looking at vintage Vostoks on the web and seeing a lot of odd variants I wouldn't have thought possible.

This is also a reminder for me to start pelting Vostok with letters requesting a reissue of this dial face.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Just been checking Levenberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They`re coming to get you





































I think that Vostok have for a long time done an `allsorts` mix with movements, cases, dials and hands


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It went for Â£41 in the end. I resisted











> They`re coming to get you


Yeah, like Invasion of the Boctok Snatchers:

_"Look, you fools. You're in danger. Can't you see? They're after you. They're after all of us. Our wives, our children, everyone. They're here already. YOU'RE NEXT!"_

OK, maybe I've had too much beer


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Did someone mention Albatros?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Did someone mention Albatros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any choc ices?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I know several forum members have expressed a desire for one of these in the past - there's one currently on e-bay under the title 'russian divers watch' - at Â£20 at the moment.
> 
> Let battle commence !
> 
> ...


And yet another one !!! they seem to be appearing at regular intervals - put 'russian vostok radio' into the e-bay search and it should throw it up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are begining to grow on me


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Are any members bidding on this pink and red one? I don't want to inadvertently breach forum etiquette.


----------

